# For the box modder



## kimbo (21/1/15)

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/...tube-510-connector-w-solder-ring-terminal-for

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (21/1/15)

I really wish we could get something like this locally... I would love to build a box mod, but cant stand the thought of waiting 3 - 4 months for a part!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (21/1/15)

kimbo said:


> http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/...tube-510-connector-w-solder-ring-terminal-for


Just pulled the trigger on 3 of those. Now just to wait 6 months.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MurderDoll (21/1/15)

Gambit said:


> Just pulled the trigger on 3 of those. Now just to wait 6 months.




Nice! 
I wanna get me some too.


----------



## kimbo (21/1/15)

Gambit said:


> Just pulled the trigger on 3 of those. Now just to wait 6 months.


 Fastech took a month with my last order but now it is sitting in JHB again incoming international for the last two weeks now


----------



## WHITELABEL (21/1/15)

kimbo said:


> Fastech took a month with my last order but now it is sitting in JHB again incoming international for the last two weeks now


I just got the slip for a pickup of my last order so just under 2 months, but I guess it will be quicker now after Christmas.


----------

